# First kill with a slingshot!



## Hybrid (Apr 10, 2013)

Got my first rabbit! When I saw it, I inched my way to about 15 feet from the rabbit, I pulled the pouch back and one of the bands slipped off the fork! I squatted down and reattached the band to the fork and grabbed a pebble, stood up, fired, pebble went just above its head. On the seventh shot(yeah, my aim is not the best), direct hit to the head! dead instantly but started kicking. Seeing the scars on a buddy of mines arm from when he went rabbit hunting convinced me to wait until the reflexes ended. Brought it home, went on youtube to see how to clean it. then I did it. The meats in the freezer right now. The parents weren't to happy lol.

I used therabands that were 7 inches long that taperes from 1 inch down to half an inch, 2 bands on each side.

Anyone got any decent recipes?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Have a look here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11428-gamekeeper-pie-ha-ha/?p=121448&hl=spicy&fromsearch=1#entry121448

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Great kill!! Post a picture of the meat when you cook it!

SMS

( Ive used Charles recommended recipes, they are the best!)


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Easy, skin, gut, head off; wrap in aluminum foil, place in coals of bush fire, long after it has burned down from a white mans bonfire.

Says he with alot of aboriginal Australian bush skills..... and with a grin, being white myself.

If you have it you can throw in some herbs and garlic, let it cook real slow for a couple of hours, moving it over occasionally; and not too deep in the coals, as in one row/coating under and on top.

Peel off aluminium foil, and the meat falls from the bone, absolutely delicious; particularly if you have been on a survival exercise for 2 weeks.

Don't ask where we hide the odd aluminium foil & garbage plastic bags for collecting water, in fact do not even think about it.

Cheers Aussie Allan Ex Army In Case You Have Not Figured That Out.......grin, great eating.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

congradulations :koolaid:


----------



## Hybrid (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks! I removed all the bones and I put it in a sweet brine for an hour and now its in a marinade that my mom uses for chicken. I'll try your recipes next time


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Enjoy your rabbit!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nothing tastes better than what you provide for yourself whether that is hunting or growing congrats on your first


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

bigron said:


> nothing tastes better than what you provide for yourself whether that is hunting or growing congrats on your first


I second this...


----------



## Hybrid (Apr 10, 2013)

bigron said:


> nothing tastes better than what you provide for yourself whether that is hunting or growing congrats on your first


Agree 100%.

Something I want to do some day is build an aquaponics system.


----------

